# Where to send my 1023 form?



## Stizer (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey! I've lodged my Visa application, but managed to write some wrong information, so now i need to send in a 1023 form. But where do i send it?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Stizer said:


> Hey! I've lodged my Visa application, but managed to write some wrong information, so now i need to send in a 1023 form. But where do i send it?


Attach it through your ImmiAccount or email it to the processing centre dealing with your application.


----------



## Stizer (Dec 14, 2016)

CCMS said:


> Attach it through your ImmiAccount or email it to the processing centre dealing with your application.


How do i attach it? Can't find the "Button"... And where do i find the email?


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

In your immi account you have a menu on the left. There is a "Update us" category. Click on that. You'll get options like "change of address", "change of circumstances" and also a "notification of wrong answer" (or similar). Click on that and fill out the form, send it, done.


----------

